# 만수무강 - 칠순기념



## sotos

Hello to all. I have an old towel with these letters printed on. Can you please explain what it means? Thank you.


----------



## BloodBird

만수무강 means to wish for live long.
칠순기념 means commemoration of the seventy age.

In Korea, it is common to hand out towels to guests at a small feast.
The towel on the photo is a custom-made towel to commemorate 김순임's 70 years old.


----------



## sotos

Thanks a lot, BloodBird.


----------

